# Repair Manual



## brotherbad (Jun 11, 2008)

anyone have a repair manual for a briggs and stratton - 12H802


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

they don't make repair manuals for briggs, supply us with your type and we can help you, go ahead and ask away


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

pyro_maniac69 said:


> they don't make repair manuals for briggs, supply us with your type and we can help you, go ahead and ask away


Well they do make service manuals, but you can't download them online, you have to purchase a hard copy and have it sent to you, or you could pick one up from your local Briggs dealer.


----------

